# Look at this guy!!



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Put an app of carbaryl down and this guy sauntered out…

I believe this comes from the same species as the army worms? In Wisconsin we call em woolyworms…


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

yeah, I've only known them as 'woolyworms' even here in GA.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

An all black woollybear (thats what we call them in NE illinois) is a sign of an approaching apocalyptic winter. I'd pack my belongings up and move asap if I were you.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

****o1 said:


> An all black woollybear (thats what we call them in NE illinois) is a sign of an approaching apocalyptic winter. I'd pack my belongings up and move asap if I were you.


Lol, same thing in WI. In the worms defense, nice patch of brown, not ALL black. Only semi-apocalyptic this year?

Snow has been worse in IL the last couple of years…watch your back down there!

Winter blows.


----------

